# O C L



## DAVE F

Anyone out there that sailed on the "Bay Boats"


----------



## nicbooth

hi navycut sailed on a few of the baby bays names i remember tony morrison tom wilson peter hall (bosun)dave littlewood (never 4get that 1)john goodings,andy stammers(cat)vince holder,some steward called rex ,memory not as good as it was,sid the wig bob the irish bloke who liked adrink been at ocl years (not much of aclue)going 2 dig up some old photos probably remember some old names


----------



## VTR1000

navycut said:


> Anyone out there that sailed on the "Bay Boats"


Was on them from just after the Falklands War to the early 90s. Sailed on most of them at some time or other. Happy memories.

(Smoke)


----------



## willhastie

great times botany bay encounter,jervis,moreton,discovery,oh it would have been quicker to say all but flinders bay,of course im looking back through rose tinted glasses but i did enjoy my time with O.C.L. wife says do you miss the see my reply i was there in the good times wouldent bother now dear.remember all those names above.


----------



## DAVE F

nicbooth said:


> hi navycut sailed on a few of the baby bays names i remember tony morrison tom wilson peter hall (bosun)dave littlewood (never 4get that 1)john goodings,andy stammers(cat)vince holder,some steward called rex ,memory not as good as it was,sid the wig bob the irish bloke who liked adrink been at ocl years (not much of aclue)going 2 dig up some old photos probably remember some old names


Hi There
A few names I remember there, the Irish bloke you refer to, could that be Bob Richie [*** Ash Lil]

Cheers Dave


----------



## DAVE F

VTR1000 said:


> Was on them from just after the Falklands War to the early 90s. Sailed on most of them at some time or other. Happy memories.
> 
> (Smoke)


I was with CP when the Falklands war started, we were in Chille and being an ice breaker on charter, thought it was on the cards we would have to go but no
I remember being in a bar and the locals coming over and asking if I was English
being on my own at the time I thought I was in trouble. It was only as the night went on, I found that Chille was on Englands side. One of the locals made a map on the bar showing Argentina, the Andes and Chille, he said England blow up Argentina and The Andes ....Chille move across.

Yes was with O.CL about three times in all kept leaving but always came back

Cheers Dave


----------



## DAVE F

willhastie said:


> great times botany bay encounter,jervis,moreton,discovery,oh it would have been quicker to say all but flinders bay,of course im looking back through rose tinted glasses but i did enjoy my time with O.C.L. wife says do you miss the see my reply i was there in the good times wouldent bother now dear.remember all those names above.


Think I done them all some a few times, will never forget the Flinders, three weeks alongside in Melbourne owing to a strike. We all had tee shirts made with "Flinders Bay Drinking Team" on them and the girls had theirs made with "Flinders Bay Mascots"

Good Times


----------



## nicbooth

thats the man dave covered a few watches 4 old bob can you remember sid the wigs name? hope you got a t shirt to fit egg on legs ,thats a vision to behold[=P]


----------



## DAVE F

nicbooth said:


> thats the man dave covered a few watches 4 old bob can you remember sid the wigs name? hope you got a t shirt to fit egg on legs ,thats a vision to behold[=P]



Could that be Sid Maxwell, that name sort of rings a bell .... Yes Bob Richie was quite a charater, he would have cans hidden around the engine room
I would imagine he is long gone now as he did not look the best then

Miss Vickey ... the egg she said to me once "Do you mind if I take my teeth out" will not say what was going on at the time A) 
gpt a pic of her dressed as a chicken.. must post it


Cheers Dave


----------



## nicbooth

your memory serves you well dave.....still trying how 2 download photos and time as well regards nic


----------



## CraigH

Sailed on most of them myself from 83 onwards as a steward, still got some good friends from them days. Names that come to mind are Bob Priestly (cook), Bob Spiers (Cook), Sid Tranter, Julian Shears (Lofty) Gary Maher (sadly recently passed age 43) The Queens: Candy and Tulip and quite a few more who didn't quite know it. Loads more people who have all left a mark on my life. Good days on the coast. Chicks, the Portsider, Lion Bar. Fantastic.

Craig hardman


----------



## VTR1000

CraigH said:


> Sailed on most of them myself from 83 onwards as a steward, still got some good friends from them days. Names that come to mind are Bob Priestly (cook), Bob Spiers (Cook), Sid Tranter, Julian Shears (Lofty) Gary Maher (sadly recently passed age 43) The Queens: Candy and Tulip and quite a few more who didn't quite know it. Loads more people who have all left a mark on my life. Good days on the coast. Chicks, the Portsider, Lion Bar. Fantastic.
> 
> Craig hardman


Some of those names bring back some fun times. 

It's sad to hear about Gary, what happened there? I remember him down in the Falklands in 1988 on a RFA boat. Our ship had an army truck of which I drove and one day myself, Gary and a couple of others whose names I forget drove over from Mare Harbour to Port Stanley. On the way back we saw some geese and as we had some guns with us we decided to try and shoot one. Well, we got one and down it came and landed in a minefield. I'll never forget Gary, beer in one hand, cigarette in the other, fingers in his ears stomping the ground as he went to get the goose. One of those experiences that I'll never forget.

RIP Gary


----------



## CraigH

I contacted his brother in law Alex Flynn through this site, it seems he had a brain hemoerage, found at the bottom of the stairs. Good lad, i sailed with him a few times. Infectious laugh and always up for a party.There's another thread called ocl box boats on here that is worth a look.


----------



## graymay

I was with Gary on the Rem in Wellington when we had the 'infamous' visit from Her Majestys customs and excise! I'll never forget the sly buggers had been drinking in the bar in the morning pretending to be warfies. They strip searched me and made an excellent job of putting the fear of death into me.
To round up a lovely day, I was informed how 'easy' it was to plant dope inmy [email protected]!
Oh and by the way, did the sniffer dogs find anything? No !
Anyway, that morning myself and Gary were wearing womens underwear (trophys) in the bar, therefore I suppose I deserved the hassle ha ha.
Very sad news indeed, a good guy!


----------



## Lofty Shears

Graymay, I was also taken ashore for the day in Wellington by customs, think it was because they found a small stash in the officers saloon hidden in a salt pot, me and another lad, forget the name, were interrogated for hours, ****s!, don't think it was the same trip, though I was sure it was on the REM.

all the best
see the link for BAy Boat reunion in Shipmates section
Lofty


----------



## Chris Dyson

*OCL Bay boats*

Hi , I sailed on Discovery Bay ,Jervis Bay and Moreton Bay between 1974/1975


----------



## DAVE F

*Bay Boats*



Chris Dyson said:


> Hi , I sailed on Discovery Bay ,Jervis Bay and Moreton Bay between 1974/1975


Hi Chris
I have posted quite a few pics from bays in Life Aboard, maybe some faces you know there. Jervis Bay was the first bay boat I sailed on,Went on to do them all some a few times. Left O.C.L about three times always returned was like a home from home. You would look forward to joining list to see who was on your next ship

Cheers Dave Foley


----------



## DAVE F

*Lofty Taxi Driver*

I heard on the grapevine that Lofty in Tilbury shopped a load of lads to the customs. Dont know if thats right but if it is its bad news all the favours he was done over the years.
Anyone else hear this?

Cheers Dave Foley


----------



## Lofty Shears

Hi Dave, yeah, I remember hearing something similiar about Lofty the taxi man, NOT me by the way, for the other information of other forum members


----------



## stevie burgess

Hi Guys, Yeah i seem to remember vaguely about Lofty the taxi man shopping some of the lads but it's that long ago i can't remember the ins and outs of it all really.
Good to see more and more ex OCL boys joining the site.


----------



## willhastie

heard that lofty was caught shipping a container of porn to australia(long before the internet) it was intercepted in sydney and lofty was roasted over a slow hot fire by the brit police,for what its worth.sid maxwell he ate normal meals on his way to aus but then purchased enough disgusting dehydrated suimins to get him back to tilbury,asked me to try one ,oh my goodness the bloody frozen pies and sausage rolls in the overnight microwave room were much much better.what memories.


----------



## barrinoz

Quote:- Miss Vickey ... the egg she said to me once "Do you mind if I take my teeth out". 
Would that be Vicki, the egg on legs from Kiwiland?
Blimey, there's a blast from the past. The old egg on legs, eh? Saw her about 12-15 years ago. Her and her man(husband?) were running the council caravan park in a place called Hamner Springs, an hour or so out of Christchurch, N.Z. She was called "The egg on legs" for very obvious reasons. This site is a constant revelation.


----------



## waddy24

Hi dave you still around? i sailed with you a couple of times i was known as Worzel in those days. and i remember that story


----------



## DAVE F

*Hows Things !!*



waddy24 said:


> Hi dave you still around? i sailed with you a couple of times i was known as Worzel in those days. and i remember that story


Well thats a blast from the past ... Yes I remember you ... If I am right we were all at a party at Betty`s` an whole crowd of us we all had steaks..but there was not enough plates to go around..so we had to take turns to eat. I remembers Doug [Morrison I think] being there.
You were rolling your own ? and passing it around, by the time it got back to you. You had to start rolling again lol Do you remember [piss the bed]Shirley I heard she died she was a good laugh the real story about the bed was someone poured water in the bunk while she was asleep and at first she thought she had....... Good Times


Cheers Dave Foley


----------



## DAVE F

barrinoz said:


> Quote:- Miss Vickey ... the egg she said to me once "Do you mind if I take my teeth out".
> Would that be Vicki, the egg on legs from Kiwiland?
> Blimey, there's a blast from the past. The old egg on legs, eh? Saw her about 12-15 years ago. Her and her man(husband?) were running the council caravan park in a place called Hamner Springs, an hour or so out of Christchurch, N.Z. She was called "The egg on legs" for very obvious reasons. This site is a constant revelation.



Yes Thats her ...Egg On Legs...I have posted a pic of her

Cheers Dave


----------



## chris mullaney

*More O.C.L. names appearing!!*

Hi everyone, Great to see more names appearing from O.C.L. Im a newcomer on the site, but have already been in touch with a few of the lads. Great to listen to the stories again, stirs up some right memories, Regards to you all, Chris Mullaney.


----------



## waddy24

I remember that party i thought it was a water bed i'm sure that was 1985 on the rem, they nearly got Russel Fields for ringbolting that was a good trip


----------



## graymay

Seems all the Kiwi Coast lads are appearing at last. Why don't we have a reunion in Chicks ?.......I wish.
Anyone ever hear of Kev Barnard (cook) or Cliff Wilkinson (AB) I sailed with them both a few times. 
One of my lasting memories of 'The Coast' was Spike trying to get us out of Chick's Bar in Chalmers, no-one would leave and we missed the tide!
Several weeks in Sydney on the Moreton was also a good one (Ian Hodson and Sweeny were on board)
Discovery Bay.......Oh dear, Captian Short seemed to have it in for me (we had a wee secret didn't we Skipper?) Anyway he left me in Freemantle...thanks Buddy, had a ball.
Yep happy days, thats for sure, I remember the double header on the Rem, myself and Sean Kelly (Margate I think) I got into a real bind with the customs on that one, I was sad to hear Gary Mahr passed away recently, he was on board on that trip, it was mental.
What about old Major, Charlie McKenzie, Banjo, Spike the Bosun, Pop Robson, heck, the memories are flooding back now.

Graham


----------



## Paul Armstrong

HI Graig Paul Armstrong Here carnt you add me to your list haha


----------



## DAVE F

graymay said:


> Seems all the Kiwi Coast lads are appearing at last. Why don't we have a reunion in Chicks ?.......I wish.
> Anyone ever hear of Kev Barnard (cook) or Cliff Wilkinson (AB) I sailed with them both a few times.
> One of my lasting memories of 'The Coast' was Spike trying to get us out of Chick's Bar in Chalmers, no-one would leave and we missed the tide!
> Several weeks in Sydney on the Moreton was also a good one (Ian Hodson and Sweeny were on board)
> Discovery Bay.......Oh dear, Captian Short seemed to have it in for me (we had a wee secret didn't we Skipper?) Anyway he left me in Freemantle...thanks Buddy, had a ball.
> Yep happy days, thats for sure, I remember the double header on the Rem, myself and Sean Kelly (Margate I think) I got into a real bind with the customs on that one, I was sad to hear Gary Mahr passed away recently, he was on board on that trip, it was mental.
> What about old Major, Charlie McKenzie, Banjo, Spike the Bosun, Pop Robson, heck, the memories are flooding back now.
> 
> Graham


Hi Graham
Was Gary Mahr a steward, the name rings a bell, if it is the same one I am thinking of I have posted a pic of him sitting at the bar on the Rem

Cheers Dave


----------



## Paul Armstrong

I had some really good times on the bay boats .Like you all say the aussie and kiwi coast was the best.


----------



## graymay

navycut said:


> Hi Graham
> Was Gary Mahr a steward, the name rings a bell, if it is the same one I am thinking of I have posted a pic of him sitting at the bar on the Rem
> 
> Cheers Dave


No Dave. Gary was and AB, great wee guy from Liverpool. The photo you have posted was a blst from the past, I was definately on board that trip, Lee Barbers first trip to Kiwi (he was 'sheltered' on the Far East runs)
That crew bar was the best in the fleet.

Graham


----------



## Tiny

Paul Armstrong said:


> I had some really good times on the bay boats .Like you all say the aussie and kiwi coast was the best.


Hi Paul,
How you keeping mate.
Tiny


----------



## waddy24

Hi yeh i remember Kevin" Barnyard" sailed with him on Panoceon tankers after he left ocl, and Ian Hodson was'nt he a Brmmy.
Charly Mac what a star remember him coming down off the bridge covererd in coffee cos he had dumped it over the side as an excuse to come down for a glass of "milk"


----------



## shayne tyson

hi worzel , how are you mate , if memory serves me , wasn't it you that payed off one of the baby bay's ( botany i think about 84) when you got home your parents had moved out and not told you ... 

hope you are keeping well , what you upto now 

shayne


----------



## denzil f

Hi Lads.
I was with P&O from 89'-99', and did a few unforgettable trips on the Bay boats. I thought I'd post this on behalf of my dad, Wally Finkle. He's the reason why I recognise almost all of the names mentioned here, even if I didn't sail with them. I think you have all been mentioned in one of his debauched stories somewhere along the line...


----------



## DAVE F

*Wally*



denzil f said:


> Hi Lads.
> I was with P&O from 89'-99', and did a few unforgettable trips on the Bay boats. I thought I'd post this on behalf of my dad, Wally Finkle. He's the reason why I recognise almost all of the names mentioned here, even if I didn't sail with them. I think you have all been mentioned in one of his debauched stories somewhere along the line...


Hi Denzil
I sailed with Wally a couple of times .....He was one of the Best .. but then you know that already. Yes we had some laughs. Regards to Mary your mum been quite some time since I spoke to her on the phone.
Do you remember Betty your mums mate she stayed at your home when she was in England from Australia

Regards Dave Foley


----------



## waddy24

shayne tyson said:


> hi worzel , how are you mate , if memory serves me , wasn't it you that payed off one of the baby bay's ( botany i think about 84) when you got home your parents had moved out and not told you ...
> 
> hope you are keeping well , what you upto now
> 
> shayne


Hi ya shayne that was right dont tell everyone though, idrive a van now delivering to vets around Milton Keynes


----------



## DAVE F

waddy24 said:


> Hi ya shayne that was right dont tell everyone though, idrive a van now delivering to vets around Milton Keynes


Just reading your post there regarding driving a van delivering to vets ...Had a mental picture of someone like ..Postman Pat .. Maybe ,,Wobat Worzel ..
[=P] 

Cheers Dave


----------



## Tiny

Just been talking to Charlie Saynor the bosun, great bloke. He lives in Stockport and has just come out of hospital having a hip replacement. Anyone remember him?


----------



## terry wallace

I sailed with charlie on a few of the far east bays. A great bosun with a great sense of humour.


----------



## VTR1000

Tiny said:


> Just been talking to Charlie Saynor the bosun, great bloke. He lives in Stockport and has just come out of hospital having a hip replacement. Anyone remember him?


A great blocker indeed. Sailed with him on a few occasions. If I remember correctly, I sailed with his son Richard too when he was on his first trip - hehe. 
Please tell him that Geordie is asking about him and hopes he gets well soon. 

(K)


----------



## CraigH

Paul Armstrong said:


> HI Graig Paul Armstrong Here carnt you add me to your list haha


Hi Paul long time no see, how's things. I've been a landlubber since '93, way too long!! Miss the sea everyday. Are you going to the reunion?


----------



## waddy24

navycut said:


> Just reading your post there regarding driving a van delivering to vets ...Had a mental picture of someone like ..Postman Pat .. Maybe ,,Wobat Worzel ..
> [=P]
> 
> Cheers Dave


So what are you up to now dave i seam to remember you used to run a pub a long time ago


----------



## Paul Armstrong

Tiny said:


> Just been talking to Charlie Saynor the bosun, great bloke. He lives in Stockport and has just come out of hospital having a hip replacement. Anyone remember him?


Ye sailed with charlie brilliant man .Anyone beat him at cards yet .


----------



## Paul Armstrong

CraigH said:


> Hi Paul long time no see, how's things. I've been a landlubber since '93, way too long!! Miss the sea everyday. Are you going to the reunion?


Ye een in contact with lofty so hoping to make it .Iam still at sea i think iam on leave when its on so fingers crossed.


----------



## Paul Armstrong

terry wallace said:


> I sailed with charlie on a few of the far east bays. A great bosun with a great sense of humour.


See you got on the web page Terry (daft flag you got now)


----------



## DAVE F

waddy24 said:


> So what are you up to now dave i seam to remember you used to run a pub a long time ago


Yes I was running the pub for 7 years,first as joint licencee then as licencee.
I paid off the Remuera in the morning and went to my mates pub,he had just taken over another pub and asked me to run it. I said yes after a few drinks and it was the worst thing I ever done, nothing but trouble ...wished I stayed at sea.
I am now working in security mainly door work, but not nightclubs more coperate type work

Dave


----------



## terry wallace

Hi Paul. daft flag but brilliant country. Are you on leave now. Dropped a line to Timo he should be home again about now


----------



## waddy24

navycut said:


> Yes I was running the pub for 7 years,first as joint licencee then as licencee.
> I paid off the Remuera in the morning and went to my mates pub,he had just taken over another pub and asked me to run it. I said yes after a few drinks and it was the worst thing I ever done, nothing but trouble ...wished I stayed at sea.
> I am now working in security mainly door work, but not nightclubs more coperate type work
> 
> Dave


 Is that at old peoples homes or something like that


----------



## DAVE F

*waddy*



waddy24 said:


> Is that at old peoples homes or something like that


Could be lol .... If you were to drop by I am sure I could find you a comfy chair and blanket (A)

Or as someone else said ... Working at Security ??? ... Where is that ...At a Mothercare shop


----------



## DAVE F

graymay said:


> No Dave. Gary was and AB, great wee guy from Liverpool. The photo you have posted was a blst from the past, I was definately on board that trip, Lee Barbers first trip to Kiwi (he was 'sheltered' on the Far East runs)
> That crew bar was the best in the fleet.
> 
> Graham


Hi Graham
Bit slow in replying there are quite a few O C L threads, if your were on that trip then I must know you, Was that the trip, when in Melbourne Lee was godfather at Betty`s granddaughters christening. I was suppose to go also but got lost in a bar in town


----------



## graymay

Dave

The old memory is producing some distant visions of a 'function' in Melbourne, however I can't remember what. I was definately there when that photo was taken in the crew bar, I did a double header and I can remember that old [email protected] Barnes!
We also sailed together on a Baby Bay, but obviously I can't remember which one, it wasn't the 6 weeks in Sydney on the Moreton was it? (Bosun was a wee guy from Yorkshire with black hair and a 60s droopy Mexican moustache!
I really wish I had some photos, just to jog my memory.

All the best

Graham


----------



## DAVE F

graymay said:


> Dave
> 
> The old memory is producing some distant visions of a 'function' in Melbourne, however I can't remember what. I was definately there when that photo was taken in the crew bar, I did a double header and I can remember that old [email protected] Barnes!
> We also sailed together on a Baby Bay, but obviously I can't remember which one, it wasn't the 6 weeks in Sydney on the Moreton was it? (Bosun was a wee guy from Yorkshire with black hair and a 60s droopy Mexican moustache!
> I really wish I had some photos, just to jog my memory.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Graham


well we must have both been on that trip but the same as you it was a long time ago and just cannot remember all the faces. Lee was a great bloke,I dont know what happened but Betty was telling me that he was now in a wheelchair, Maybe someone else could tell us more about what happened.
No I was not on the Moreton that time in Sydney,the only long lay up was 3 weeks in Melbourne on the Flinders. Betty from Melbourne has been over here and stayed with me a few times. But it was not the same as when on the ships,maybe it was a bit to long,as we seemed to row alot,probally my fault but would never admit it to her.

Cheers Dave


----------



## denzil f

*Betty*

Hello Dave

You were asking about Betty? I do remember her. She came to see me a couple of times when I was on the Oz coast as well. She used to keep in touch with my mam and even visited a couple of more times, but I don't think they've been in touch for a while.


----------



## graymay

I remember Betty and Dawn taking us to a nightclub in St Kilda, it was a rough old joint, we were not mad every welcome at all (hardly surprising I suppose, given we were all young and full of Fosters) Kev Barnard was there, also Bob Taylor. That was 1980 I think.
Betty had a friend thst used to come on board with her, was her name Tracy or something? Never seemed to 'entertain' the boys as much as some of the other girls if you know what I mean?
I also remember going to see Boz Scaggs in the festival hall in Melbourne that trip.
I'm offshore jus tnow Dave, however I will check my discharge book when I get home, also I think my Mam has got some crew lists from the early 80s so I will post them on the site. Its amazing, I remember going to throw them out 25 years ago and she said " No keep them for memories" So true.

Graham


----------



## DAVE F

*Re Betty*



denzil f said:


> Hello Dave
> 
> You were asking about Betty? I do remember her. She came to see me a couple of times when I was on the Oz coast as well. She used to keep in touch with my mam and even visited a couple of more times, but I don't think they've been in touch for a while.


Hi Denzil
I have not heard from her for a couple of years now. she used to phone and send a christmas card but now nothing,tried phoning her but disconnected

Dave


----------



## DAVE F

*Betty*



graymay said:


> I remember Betty and Dawn taking us to a nightclub in St Kilda, it was a rough old joint, we were not mad every welcome at all (hardly surprising I suppose, given we were all young and full of Fosters) Kev Barnard was there, also Bob Taylor. That was 1980 I think.
> Betty had a friend thst used to come on board with her, was her name Tracy or something? Never seemed to 'entertain' the boys as much as some of the other girls if you know what I mean?
> I also remember going to see Boz Scaggs in the festival hall in Melbourne that trip.
> I'm offshore jus tnow Dave, however I will check my discharge book when I get home, also I think my Mam has got some crew lists from the early 80s so I will post them on the site. Its amazing, I remember going to throw them out 25 years ago and she said " No keep them for memories" So true.
> 
> Graham


Hi Graham
I remember Dawn Quite well ...lol. I remember one time when I had just come back to O C L, It was on the Rem, a lot of the lads knew me from the past, I think it was a deckboy he was asking me if I had ever been to Aussie, I said no and all the other lads kept quite. He told me all about it and said he would introduce me to his girlfriend Betty. Anyway when we arrived in Melbourne both of us were sitting at the bar,when the door opened and his eyes lit up,it was Betty. H said hello Betty this is .[ going to introduce me ] She said hi to him and said to me..How are you, you old bastard and gave me a bottle of scotch and a tee shirt. The deckboy could not work it out ...I told him I had known Betty for years and been to Aussie loads of times,even lived there for 4 years ... lol

Would like to see crew lists, would be good if you had the one when you were on the Rem with Jack Barnes to see if I was on same trip

Dave


----------



## waddy24

graymay said:


> I remember Betty and Dawn taking us to a nightclub in St Kilda, it was a rough old joint, we were not mad every welcome at all (hardly surprising I suppose, given we were all young and full of Fosters) Kev Barnard was there, also Bob Taylor. That was 1980 I think.
> Betty had a friend thst used to come on board with her, was her name Tracy or something? Never seemed to 'entertain' the boys as much as some of the other girls if you know what I mean?
> I also remember going to see Boz Scaggs in the festival hall in Melbourne that trip.
> I'm offshore jus tnow Dave, however I will check my discharge book when I get home, also I think my Mam has got some crew lists from the early 80s so I will post them on the site. Its amazing, I remember going to throw them out 25 years ago and she said " No keep them for memories" So true.
> 
> Graham


I remember going to see Boz Scaggs at the festival hall i think it must of been when we were on the Mairangi if it was in 1980


----------



## stevie burgess

terry wallace said:


> I sailed with charlie on a few of the far east bays. A great bosun with a great sense of humour.


Hi Terry,How's things with you? Sailed with you a couple of times if i remember rightly. Am still at sea on the ferries up North...certainly not the same crack nowadays at sea. It's good to see a lot of the OCL lads joining the site. Hope your keeping well yourself.
Regards Steve.(Pint)


----------



## terry wallace

stevie burgess said:


> Hi Terry,How's things with you? Sailed with you a couple of times if i remember rightly. Am still at sea on the ferries up North...certainly not the same crack nowadays at sea. It's good to see a lot of the OCL lads joining the site. Hope your keeping well yourself.
> Regards Steve.(Pint)


Hi Stevie, Good to hear from you. Yes we sailed a few times together but can,t remember which ones.Went back to anchor handlers after ocl/p&o and ended up back in Singapore/Capetown/Nigeria etc. Moved over to the Dominican Republic three years ago and packed in going to sea a year later as was working out of Egypt and got sick of commuting. Now working in Renovation/construction and loving it. Don,t miss those cold winters up north!. Regards Terry


----------



## geordie peacock

*Norman Skeggs*

HI lads,
does any one remember norman skeggs the bosun, i bumped in to john goodins last year, he still live in seaham harbour. keep the good work going
(K) 
geordie peacock.


----------



## DAVE F

*Norman Skeggs*



geordie peacock said:


> HI lads,
> does any one remember norman skeggs the bosun, i bumped in to john goodins last year, he still live in seaham harbour. keep the good work going
> (K)
> geordie peacock.


Hi Geordie
Norman Skeggs rings a bell, if its the same bloke I am thinking of, did he keep dobermann dogs. The bloke I am thinking of,had silver grey hair,glasses and a goatie beard

Cheers Dave


----------



## DAVE F

*Norman Skeggs*



geordie peacock said:


> HI lads,
> does any one remember norman skeggs the bosun, i bumped in to john goodins last year, he still live in seaham harbour. keep the good work going
> (K)
> geordie peacock.


Hi Geordie
Norman Skeggs rings a bell, if its the same bloke I am thinking of, did he keep dobermann dogs. The bloke I am thinking of,had silver grey hair,glasses and a goatie beard

Cheers Dave


----------



## terry wallace

navycut said:


> Hi Geordie
> Norman Skeggs rings a bell, if its the same bloke I am thinking of, did he keep dobermann dogs. The bloke I am thinking of,had silver grey hair,glasses and a goatie beard
> 
> Cheers Dave


Hi Dave,I think you,re thinking of Jack Skeggs. He was a great guy who kept dogs. Norman on the other hand was a fat lazy b***ard who spent all his time in the bar where he would dish out the jobs for the day.


----------



## DAVE F

terry wallace said:


> Hi Dave,I think you,re thinking of Jack Skeggs. He was a great guy who kept dogs. Norman on the other hand was a fat lazy b***ard who spent all his time in the bar where he would dish out the jobs for the day.


Yes Terry
Now you say the name Jack, that the one I am thinking of. Its funny I have had and have a dobermann dog myself now. He was keen on that breed.

Dave


----------



## stevie burgess

terry wallace said:


> Hi Stevie, Good to hear from you. Yes we sailed a few times together but can,t remember which ones.Went back to anchor handlers after ocl/p&o and ended up back in Singapore/Capetown/Nigeria etc. Moved over to the Dominican Republic three years ago and packed in going to sea a year later as was working out of Egypt and got sick of commuting. Now working in Renovation/construction and loving it. Don,t miss those cold winters up north!. Regards Terry


Glad your enjoying shoreside life Terry. I myself am sick of being stuck in this rut at sea nowadays especially on these ferries but i think i'm too knacked to go anywhere else...back and hip problems so shoreside job wouldn't help a lot either i suppose...wish i could win something on the lotto!!
Regards Steve(Smoke)


----------



## DAVE F

stevie burgess said:


> Glad your enjoying shoreside life Terry. I myself am sick of being stuck in this rut at sea nowadays especially on these ferries but i think i'm too knacked to go anywhere else...back and hip problems so shoreside job wouldn't help a lot either i suppose...wish i could win something on the lotto!!
> Regards Steve(Smoke)


I had a hip problem once .... Kept falling over ... Mind you the hip problem was a Hip Flask ............ [=P]


----------



## terry wallace

stevie burgess said:


> Glad your enjoying shoreside life Terry. I myself am sick of being stuck in this rut at sea nowadays especially on these ferries but i think i'm too knacked to go anywhere else...back and hip problems so shoreside job wouldn't help a lot either i suppose...wish i could win something on the lotto!!
> Regards Steve(Smoke)


Me too Steve. I still put the lotto on but never win anything. Its nice living in the sunshine but to win the lotto and be retired in the sunshine,wow that would be something. Not missing the sea as i thought i would though, especially how it has all changed. Its all bull**** now and no fun. Terry


----------



## stevie burgess

terry wallace said:


> Me too Steve. I still put the lotto on but never win anything. Its nice living in the sunshine but to win the lotto and be retired in the sunshine,wow that would be something. Not missing the sea as i thought i would though, especially how it has all changed. Its all bull**** now and no fun. Terry


Going to pick up some winnings tomorrow from the Lotto...£490 so it's better than nowt,pity it hadn't been 4.9 million though!! Aye your right there Terry all bull**** and no fun indeed but that's the same with most jobs nowadays.
I certainly miss the sunshine,don't get a big lot of it up here...10 months of winter. Regards Steve.(Night)


----------



## terry wallace

[=P]


stevie burgess said:


> Going to pick up some winnings tomorrow from the Lotto...£490 so it's better than nowt,pity it hadn't been 4.9 million though!! Aye your right there Terry all bull**** and no fun indeed but that's the same with most jobs nowadays.
> I certainly miss the sunshine,don't get a big lot of it up here...10 months of winter. Regards Steve.(Night)


Hi Steve, Have a pint for me with your winnings. You,ve just got more in a single day than i have ever got in about ten years. I can,t imagine it been good on the ferries, back and forth all the time to the same two ports but you have to make a living somewhere. Although if it was from say Singapore to Sumatra then i think that i could handle it for awhile. Or maybe lyttleton to Port Chalmers!!![=P]


----------



## wellybailey

*Memories*



Tiny said:


> Hi Paul,
> How you keeping mate.
> Tiny


Hi Tiny, would you be Nathaniel Artingstall? If so, do you remember me and my hubby Mark? If so, please get in touch, I am trying to organise a 50th birthday party for him! Would love it if some of the old OCL shipmates could come!


Karel
xxxx


----------



## wellybailey

I am still in contact with Trish (Trevor) Cartwright! He was a wonderful person, now lives in sunny Spain! Used to be in touch with Darren Steward (?), really struggling to remember more names, BILLY FLYNN GET IN TOUCH!! Do you remember when there was a huge function on board the Kowloon Bay in Japan, and I helped out in the galley? PLEASE ANYONE WHO KNOWS MY MARK, GET IN TOUCH ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Al-Crawford

Karel Bailey said:


> I am still in contact with Trish (Trevor) Cartwright! He was a wonderful person, now lives in sunny Spain! Used to be in touch with Darren Steward (?), really struggling to remember more names, BILLY FLYNN GET IN TOUCH!! Do you remember when there was a huge function on board the Kowloon Bay in Japan, and I helped out in the galley? PLEASE ANYONE WHO KNOWS MY MARK, GET IN TOUCH ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!


Have sent you an e-mail re crew lists


----------



## wellybailey

Hi, I'm Mark Bailey's wife and I keep coming on to this website to see if anyone has responded to my request!! I am trying to get in touch with a few old mates of Mark's as I would like to organise a 50th Birthday Party for hime, so I am going to reel off a few names now, and hopefully at some point will go into the loft(!!) to get some old pictures out and post them in the gallery, might help if people saw what he looked like! Names then: Darren Adamson from Irlam Manchester, "BIRKIE" from Leics, Tim Dawson from Essex, Peter Dutton (Pedro) from La Pool, Dave "Doc" Dickinson from Leicester, Keith Esplin, Colin Pearce "Snake", Gary Everall (not sure if he was OCL, but deffo P&O Cargo Boats), Mike Furse, Alan Farley, Billy Flynn, Albie Higgins, Geoff Kelly, Nat Artingstall "Tiny", Kev Ingham (P&O again), Darren Streeting, Rod Halewood, Mark Stephenson, Andy Philips, Dave Hook, Mike Horn, to name a few. 

Hilary Pedgrift was the Fleet Personnel person at Beagle House and Paul Wells co-ordinated thing (just thought I would throw this in for good measure!!)

Do any of you guys remember Varne Masters, from Mount Eden and Sammi/Kim Masters from East Tamaki South Auckland, they kept in touch with me for a long time, but we lost touch after a while (they were ships molls, but they were lovely!), as was Annette Nelson from Dunedin.

I remember going out for a meal in Hong Kong and doing a "runner", I didn't know this was going to happen and I had heels on, so predictably I got caught, but everyone else came back to the restaurant to settle the bill as well, which was very kind of them!!

I remember on one boat, the crew bar was so dingy that we made a pact that if we went ashore we had to bring something back from ashore to cheer the bar up, I had a lovely chair, which was painted and Mark and someone else were caught trying to get traffic lights, they were nicked and put in cells overnight and had to go to court in NZ, it was a very worrying time LOL!!!

So, if you know us, please get in touch! Thanks Karel xxx


Did manage to get up into the loft and have added some pictures.


----------



## DAVE F

*O.C.L Website on Multiply.com*

I have created a website on Multipy
All you have to do is fill in a few details and give an email address ... Its Free To Join .... You can post Music, Videos, Pictures and and messages.
Check It Out .... http://oclbayboats.multiply.com/


----------



## andy72

Hi lads,
I remember Norman Skeggs. He was the bosun on my first trip, which was the Rem in '89. I sailed with him a few years later on one of the baby bays, though I can't remember which one now. I guess the second time would have been around '92 or '93 ish. If I remember rightly that was his retirement trip. He was a big bloke, who liked a beer! As far as I know he had moved to Anglsea in north Wales but I haven't seen otr heard anything about him since he retired.
Chrs
Andy


----------



## John Flanagan

*Tokyo Bay OCL*



navycut said:


> Anyone out there that sailed on the "Bay Boats"


Good afternoon navycut,

I joined the Tokyo Bay on its maiden voyage as x4th Engineer 1972. Resident in Australia since September 1972.

Kind regards,

John Flanagan


----------



## andy72

Alright Lads,
Just wanted this is a great site and triggered some great memories. 
A lot of names that sound familiar but some I can't put face to. Ian Mathieson, Beastie, Terry Wallace and Denzil - great to to hear that you're all doing well. Can remember all of you, though I can't remember which ships I sailed with you on, except Ian, who I did my first trip with on the Remuera Bay in '90. Most of the trips I did from 90-97 were far easters, with a few Oz/NZ trips thrown in

I remember most of the crew on my firsdt trip as if it were yesterday:

Norman Skeggs - Bosun

John 'Hank' Hanckok" - POE

Brian Bridges aka No Neck/Head and Shoulders - senior seaman

John Waters (or Walters, memory isnt that great though I remember he played the spoons and his daughter lived in Oz) - Senior seaman

Ian Matheison

Alan Flynn

Tim Dales

Curtis Cambell

Rocky Race - Steward

Russ Kujiwiak - Steward

Can't for the life of me remember who the cook was but I do remember his face, and remember he was pretty bad.

The second cook was a good bloke, though I cant remember his name either.

Other names from other trips that spring to mind are
The Mad Marine, Scruff (poe's), Frank Groom, Chaz Culshaw, Spike, Scott Ward, Martin Rich, Tony Curtis, Alan Eggleton. Anyone know what happened to any of those? The only person I have heard anything from P&OCL days is Alan Flynn, who I spoke to via facebook recently

Cheers
Andy


----------



## DAVE F

John Flanagan said:


> Good afternoon navycut,
> 
> I joined the Tokyo Bay on its maiden voyage as x4th Engineer 1972. Resident in Australia since September 1972.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> John Flanagan


Hello There John
Done a trip on the Tokyo Bay myself but much later. At the time you were on her, I was also living in Australia, working for Global Marine on an oil drilling ship off the north west coast.
I have started an O.C.L site on multiply.com ..posted some pics of some of the bay boat crowd I sailed with and some other videos and music.
Check it out if you like http://oclbayboats.multiply.com/

Where in Australia are you ? I spent 3 years in Perth W.A

Cheers Dave Foley


----------



## DAVE F

*Jimmy Jones*

Here Is a touch of humour .. Not for those easly offended,then again that rules out most of us (A) 

http://oclbayboats.multiply.com/video/item/11


----------



## wellybailey

Apparently Darren Streeting now lives in NZ!! He only used to live down the road from us! Lovely person!


----------



## DAVE F

*Multiply*



navycut said:


> I have created a website on Multipy
> All you have to do is fill in a few details and give an email address ... Its Free To Join .... You can post Music, Videos, Pictures and and messages.
> Check It Out .... http://oclbayboats.multiply.com/


I have not seen anyone visiting O.C.L site on Multiply. Have just checked and you have to join Multiply first before viewing the OCL site. Its easy to join and its free,you get your own website where you can post videos,music and pictures you can make your site public or private, if you choose private only people you invite can see it .

Check it out @ http://multiply.com/user/join/

Cheers Dave


----------



## graymay

waddy24 said:


> I remember going to see Boz Scaggs at the festival hall i think it must of been when we were on the Mairangi if it was in 1980



I was at that concert mate, Mark Stephens was there, Bob Taylor and Kev Barnard! I was stupid enough to shout "Come on Bozzy baby" at a very quiet time of the concert, got a good cheer though I suppose.
Did we not go to see The Tinsley Waterhouse band the next night (or later that night even?)

Graham


----------



## bayboy

*Hi there chris,*



chris mullaney said:


> Hi everyone, Great to see more names appearing from O.C.L. Im a newcomer on the site, but have already been in touch with a few of the lads. Great to listen to the stories again, stirs up some right memories, Regards to you all, Chris Mullaney.


Hi chris,my name is jim roberts,and i sailed with you a couple of times, i was a steward, i just joined up,i see you are going to the reunion,i will be in europe at the time so i will make it to the reunion aswell,i'm living in nz now,pauline is a mate of my mrs,so we see her and her sistercarol a bit,saw alice dawson a few weeks ago..anyway its good to see a few faces i know on here,i hope more people join. i am in contact with john "jc" chapman from leicester aswell,i will tell him about the reunion............regards jim roberts


----------



## billyboy

Now thats what I like to read about on this site. Old shipmates being reunited. Well done SN


----------



## Les Bibby

Hi Dave and every one else.
Great to see that you are all still going. This has really made my day with everyone getting back in touch. Probably see you all in Liverpool. 
Les Bibby


----------



## CraigH

bayboy said:


> Hi chris,my name is jim roberts,and i sailed with you a couple of times, i was a steward, i just joined up,i see you are going to the reunion,i will be in europe at the time so i will make it to the reunion aswell,i'm living in nz now,pauline is a mate of my mrs,so we see her and her sistercarol a bit,saw alice dawson a few weeks ago..anyway its good to see a few faces i know on here,i hope more people join. i am in contact with john "jc" chapman from leicester aswell,i will tell him about the reunion............regards jim roberts



Hi Jim

If you're in touch with JC, could you ask him if Sniggers (Nigel Brown) is still around. Me and him were good mates and it would be good if he could get to the reunion. Cheers. I think me and you sailed together some time as well.

Craig hardman


----------



## stevie burgess

Les Bibby said:


> Hi Dave and every one else.
> Great to see that you are all still going. This has really made my day with everyone getting back in touch. Probably see you all in Liverpool.
> Les Bibby


Hi Les,Glad you have joined us at last mate. Have been in contact with a quite of a few of the boys over the last few months through SN it's great.
Unfortunately am far too busy this summer to attend the reunion but maybe another year.....am sure you will all have a great time.
I keep in regular contact with Chris M. and recently again B.Young.(Pint)


----------



## Keith Williams

stevie burgess said:


> Hi Guys, Yeah i seem to remember vaguely about Lofty the taxi man shopping some of the lads but it's that long ago i can't remember the ins and outs of it all really.
> Good to see more and more ex OCL boys joining the site.


Alright mate
I know I sailed with you on one of the bay boats in the early nineties
I was a young blonde haired lad from Birkenhead I worked on deck
I remember an old guy named Angus Mckinnon from up your way
who told a famous story about towing a bull from one island to another
and it drowned and they had to bury it on the beach, he was a cracking
guy, Did you know him mate? I was on the Kowloon when it ran aground with Kenny Kirby the chief cook, I think I sailed with around that time Mickey Pritchard I think was the blocker, Best times of my life on them ships and miss
the crack, great times!


----------



## Keith Williams

Keith Williams said:


> Alright mate
> I know I sailed with you on one of the bay boats in the early nineties
> I was a young blonde haired lad from Birkenhead I worked on deck
> I remember an old guy named Angus Mckinnon from up your way
> who told a famous story about towing a bull from one island to another
> and it drowned and they had to bury it on the beach, he was a cracking
> guy, Did you know him mate? I was on the Kowloon when it ran aground with Kenny Kirby the chief cook, I think I sailed with around that time Mickey Pritchard I think was the blocker, Best times of my life on them ships and miss
> the crack, great times!


Just seen Chris Mullanys name another funny guy hows donks doing?


----------



## Keith Williams

chris mullaney said:


> Hi everyone, Great to see more names appearing from O.C.L. Im a newcomer on the site, but have already been in touch with a few of the lads. Great to listen to the stories again, stirs up some right memories, Regards to you all, Chris Mullaney.


Hi Chris it's funny the little things you remember, I remember you when Billy Graham (The Bay boat strangler) leaned against the bar door in a powder
blue safari suit and you said "Look it's Jack Palance" tickled me mate
Anothe obsevation was when you walked into the bar and a black AB named
Mick was drunk and flat out on the bench, you said " **** me he looks like a melted Mars bar, again one of the little things that make the memories fond ones - Take care Keith


----------



## stevie burgess

Keith Williams said:


> Alright mate
> I know I sailed with you on one of the bay boats in the early nineties
> I was a young blonde haired lad from Birkenhead I worked on deck
> I remember an old guy named Angus Mckinnon from up your way
> who told a famous story about towing a bull from one island to another
> and it drowned and they had to bury it on the beach, he was a cracking
> guy, Did you know him mate? I was on the Kowloon when it ran aground with Kenny Kirby the chief cook, I think I sailed with around that time Mickey Pritchard I think was the blocker, Best times of my life on them ships and miss
> the crack, great times!


Hi Keith, I remember the name right enough but like some other guys that i maybe only sailed with once i just can't put a face to them...sorry. Aye Angus McKinnon was an old friend of mine...i think he used to live in Southamton years ago but don't know if he still does. Aye they were great days indeed but better still in the 70's when i started there...great crack then and rarely sober ha ha!! Best days of my life i must say.(Pint)


----------



## DAVE F

Les Bibby said:


> Hi Dave and every one else.
> Great to see that you are all still going. This has really made my day with everyone getting back in touch. Probably see you all in Liverpool.
> Les Bibby


Hi There Les
Great to hear from you,hows things going. More than likely will be making it to Liverpool myself.
Cheers Dave Foley


----------



## shayne tyson

hi Les

glad you have found us , been a long time , how are you doing and what you up to? i have kept in touch with Chris Mullaney , and see him when ever i come back upto the north east to visit. be good to catch up with you as well. 
shayne


----------



## Les Bibby

Hi Shane

great to hear from you. Chris keeps telling me that you's keep in contact. This will be a great chance to catch up on the good old days. 
Les


----------



## DAVE F

Les Bibby said:


> Hi Dave and every one else.
> Great to see that you are all still going. This has really made my day with everyone getting back in touch. Probably see you all in Liverpool.
> Les Bibby


Hi Les
Was talking to Steve Hurley today, he remembers you. Was saying how he used to wind you up about your dad owning Bibby Line ...lol
Cheers Dave


----------



## Joemc

*lots of names getting the old gray matter ticking*

Hi all, lots of names coming back now - Dave Foley, i know we sailed together but weren't you a good friend of my uncle(Tom Solan) as well? i'm sure we went to your house once - Terry wallace, are you from seaham, i sailed with your dad if you were. Other names mentioned, Trish cartwright - Bob ritchie - Charlie McKenzie - JP Clarke the captain - Phil Saunders.....anyone remember Geoff saunders (phil's brother), alan Jenkinson from liverpool (his brother also sailed), the duke, wacker.

Joe McManus (County Durham)


----------



## DAVE F

Joemc said:


> Hi all, lots of names coming back now - Dave Foley, i know we sailed together but weren't you a good friend of my uncle(Tom Solan) as well? i'm sure we went to your house once - Terry wallace, are you from seaham, i sailed with your dad if you were. Other names mentioned, Trish cartwright - Bob ritchie - Charlie McKenzie - JP Clarke the captain - Phil Saunders.....anyone remember Geoff saunders (phil's brother), alan Jenkinson from liverpool (his brother also sailed), the duke, wacker.
> 
> Joe McManus (County Durham)


Hi Joe
Your name rings a bell but cannot place you uncle Tom,you say Phil Saunders think you mean Les his brother was Geoff. The dukes name was Windsor. I have posted quite a few pictures in gallery you may see some faces you know
Cheers Dave Foley


----------



## Joemc

Hi Dave, you are right about the saunders', done about 3-4 trips off the trot with them, i think it was terry Bumpstead who knew my uncle not you. the pic with the flinders bay drinking team t-shirt - was the bosun an irishman, jim i think -if so that was my first trip. I've still got a lot of pics to view but bob ritchie, eddie flann bring back some memories. Thanks for uploading, i will upload when i get a minute.

thanks
Joe


----------



## terry wallace

Joemc said:


> Hi all, lots of names coming back now - Dave Foley, i know we sailed together but weren't you a good friend of my uncle(Tom Solan) as well? i'm sure we went to your house once - Terry wallace, are you from seaham, i sailed with your dad if you were. Other names mentioned, Trish cartwright - Bob ritchie - Charlie McKenzie - JP Clarke the captain - Phil Saunders.....anyone remember Geoff saunders (phil's brother), alan Jenkinson from liverpool (his brother also sailed), the duke, wacker.
> 
> Joe McManus (County Durham)


Hi Joe. Yes i was originally from Seaham and it was my Dad that you sailed with. Dave Foley has a picture of him in the gallery. Terry


----------



## Les Bibby

Hi Denzil
Where and what are you up to. Are you going to Liverpool for the reunion as it would be great to see you and everyone else.

Les


----------



## Les Bibby

stevie burgess said:


> Hi Les,Glad you have joined us at last mate. Have been in contact with a quite of a few of the boys over the last few months through SN it's great.
> Unfortunately am far too busy this summer to attend the reunion but maybe another year.....am sure you will all have a great time.
> I keep in regular contact with Chris M. and recently again B.Young.(Pint)


Hi Steve

Great to hear that all is well. Sorry to hear that you can't make the reunion. Chris Mullaney has my email and tel nos if you want to keep in contact. it will be great hearing from you./
Les


----------



## Les Bibby

Hi Dave 

yes that was half right because originally I said it was my grand dad and he was one of the few that bit. and said that if he owned a shipping line then what were you doing here with CFL. I said that i was only there as a spy.
Bite back time grrrrr.


----------



## brendancuffe

Hi sailed as an engineer with OCL from 1982 to 1990 and then went to P&O Ferries. Sailed on Mairangi, Res, Tolaga, Botany, Discovery, Moreton, Osaka, Providence, Rem, Cardigan and Kowloon Bay. My real claim to fame though has to be the fact that I was on Falmouth Bay when she got seriously smacked up in a storm about 800 miles east of Japan in December 1983. I believe we were the very last UK flag ship to send an SOS by morse. John Fee was the Master, Alan Horley was CEO, Neil Gardiner was 3OE, big Alan from Carlisle was 2OE, John McKay was RO and as I have a **** memory I can't remember anyone else, but still have my photos from that trip.

Brendan Cuffe


----------



## DAVE F

Les Bibby said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> yes that was half right because originally I said it was my grand dad and he was one of the few that bit. and said that if he owned a shipping line then what were you doing here with CFL. I said that i was only there as a spy.
> Bite back time grrrrr.


He never said he bit, I was winding him up the other week ..... his dog has been losing its hair and is under the vet ... I said I have heard of the master looking like his dog but in this case of hair loss,its a case of the dog looking like his master [=P] You can imagine his reply ... not very polite ...many swear words
Cheers Dave


----------



## Squash

Hi Guys,
i recognise all your names, and l am still in contact with several of our friends from the old days. Left the MN two years ago after having spent 38 years galavanting around the world.
Hoping to make reunion and l will bring Derek Barnes with me if l can make it.
Simon Shepherd


----------



## Torrance

*Bay Boats*

Sailed on Bontany bay, twice once as Nedlloyd Tasman. Sailed on Liverpool Bay as 3rd mate(witth a Masters Certificate), 2nd Mate, Mate and Master, and was there when changed to NOL Risso, and took on Filipino Crew for the very first time.

Remember the happy days, build when ships were build with the seafarer in mind, now, we are secondary and I can't wait to retire.


----------



## Torrance

*Flamouth Bay*

I was there, 2nd Mate, but would rather fotget about it, not a lot of fun, but brought people together, survival was agreat team effort.


----------



## DAVE F

Squash said:


> Hi Guys,
> i recognise all your names, and l am still in contact with several of our friends from the old days. Left the MN two years ago after having spent 38 years galavanting around the world.
> Hoping to make reunion and l will bring Derek Barnes with me if l can make it.
> Simon Shepherd


Hi There Simon
Hows things, I still remember the pantomine on the Resolution or Marangi[ [ Cindafella } was a good laugh, I was running the bar and you nicked all the Galliano or was it borowed and not returned. Good Times.
Have you heard any news about Betty from Melbourne, I hear she had a stroke but nothing else as to how she is.
Cheers Dave Foley


----------



## graymay

Names flooding back here again guys! Does anyone know if Charlie McKenzie is still with us, he was probably one of the funniest folks ive ever had the pleasure to work with. I believe he moved back to the Isle of Skye after being in Glasgow for years.
On the trip I sailed with Charlie for the first time, he had his mate Banjo (Jones) with him also I remember Wally Finkle was there and old Don Mcleod (Major)
Of the younger guys there was Bob Taylor, Paul Waddington, Mark Stephens, Ian Hodson, Graham Rudd, and myself (Graham Smith) Kev Barnard and Candy were in the galley.
Ive just remembered Spike was the bosun! Is he still around?
There was a POE with Banjo who had his wife with him (always did I believe) 
Was that the trip we went to see Boz Scaggs and went to the Melbourne show with Betty guys?

Graham


----------



## shayne tyson

hhiiii Squash , 

glad you found the site mate , enjoyed talking to you the other day , hope you do make the reunion 
shayne


----------



## stevie burgess

graymay said:


> Names flooding back here again guys! Does anyone know if Charlie McKenzie is still with us, he was probably one of the funniest folks ive ever had the pleasure to work with. I believe he moved back to the Isle of Skye after being in Glasgow for years.
> On the trip I sailed with Charlie for the first time, he had his mate Banjo (Jones) with him also I remember Wally Finkle was there and old Don Mcleod (Major)
> Of the younger guys there was Bob Taylor, Paul Waddington, Mark Stephens, Ian Hodson, Graham Rudd, and myself (Graham Smith) Kev Barnard and Candy were in the galley.
> Ive just remembered Spike was the bosun! Is he still around?
> There was a POE with Banjo who had his wife with him (always did I believe)
> Was that the trip we went to see Boz Scaggs and went to the Melbourne show with Betty guys?
> 
> Graham


Hi Graham,I think the POE that your refering to might be Martin Leavett....sailed with him a few times and usually had his wife with him.


----------



## graymay

Stevie
I remember now, the guys name was Hayhoe, can't remember his Christian name though.
I DO remember one of the engineers had his Missus with him, her name was Rose, and it reminds me of a wee 'incident' one night.
I was dared to streak through the officers bar on the Mairangi! The plan was to run out our TV room, across to the officers bar, through thier TV room and back to our bar.......Brilliant, simple, ehe?..................NOT
I agreed and got my kit off, took off out of our bar, streaked through passed everyone in the Officers bar (Rose barely batted an eyelid) Anyway, the guys had gone through to the officers bar door (remember the big glass sliding things?) And held the door closed so I couldn't complete my circuit.
So, there I was, stuck in the bar, bollock' o.
I must have looked a wee bit sheepish walking back through and out the back door again!
Happy Days(Jester) 

Graham


----------



## graymay

I can also remember Charlie Culver and his wife, Shirley, although he wasn't on board that trip.

Graham


----------



## DAVE F

graymay said:


> Stevie
> I remember now, the guys name was Hayhoe, can't remember his Christian name though.
> I DO remember one of the engineers had his Missus with him, her name was Rose, and it reminds me of a wee 'incident' one night.
> I was dared to streak through the officers bar on the Mairangi! The plan was to run out our TV room, across to the officers bar, through thier TV room and back to our bar.......Brilliant, simple, ehe?..................NOT
> I agreed and got my kit off, took off out of our bar, streaked through passed everyone in the Officers bar (Rose barely batted an eyelid) Anyway, the guys had gone through to the officers bar door (remember the big glass sliding things?) And held the door closed so I couldn't complete my circuit.
> So, there I was, stuck in the bar, bollock' o.
> I must have looked a wee bit sheepish walking back through and out the back door again!
> Happy Days(Jester)
> 
> Graham


Hi Graham
I remember Rose, would always sneak into the crew bar,she was always pis..d. Remember one night as usual she would turn the subject around to sex this welsh AB Garry cannot remember his last name said to her about 69 she asked what that was, so Garry gave her a demostration saying I lay like this and you......... She said Oh that, thats nothing,bet you dont know the 101 position. I said well its got 3 figures, having heard she and her husband had shared a night with a steward on board, who used to "bat" a different way
She gave me a dirty grin and said thats right, so it must have been true ...lol

Cheers Dave


----------



## graymay

Dave, I actually remember a story very similar about them (hope they are not members on the site!) But if you are, Rose, then I bet you were a very pretty woman in your day!
#
Graham


----------



## DetlefK

*OCL within the trio-group 1974*



navycut said:


> Anyone out there that sailed on the "Bay Boats"


Hello together,

I sailed from 1954 until 1974 in the german merchant navy, from 1961 as an officer and from 1965 as captain.
In summer 1974 i changed into a _landjob_ for ever (for the family), *I started in the Düsseldorf Office of the german OCL generalagent M+O Container Transport GmbH Bremen (lateron OCL Agencies Germany Hamburg), *responsible there for sales and marketing exp/imp in the fareast-trade for the following OCL vessels:
LIVERPOOL BAY (could be I have a pic from this vessel in my archive), TOKIO BAY, CARDIGAN BAY, KOWLOON BAY and 1 more I forgot the name, sorry) within the trio-group (3 nations). Is was a nice and good time for me to do this job for OCL around 12 years.
In 1986 I changed from OCL to EVERGREEN and served for them in the same job as in OCL until 2000, the year of my retirement.

Brgds DetlefK


----------



## stevie burgess

Graham...Think i can recall something about a streak through the officers bar indeed,would have been a wee bit embarrasing stuck there and not getting through the door. Wasn't Shirley Colin Hayhoe's wife?...and i remember Rose very well,married to Chris Oliver(engineer).


----------



## graymay

Thats right Stevie, Shirley and Colin Hayhoe (was he not a wee bit 'peculiar'?) Not at all 'normal' like us(Jester) 
Were you there the trip that someone put something 'strange' in Spikes pipe?
It was priceless, he kept saying "whats that funny smell"?

Graham


----------



## stevie burgess

Squash said:


> Hi Guys,
> i recognise all your names, and l am still in contact with several of our friends from the old days. Left the MN two years ago after having spent 38 years galavanting around the world.
> Hoping to make reunion and l will bring Derek Barnes with me if l can make it.
> Simon Shepherd


Hi Simon...How's things with you? Heard that you moved to Spain recently or isn't that true? So what have you got planned now since you've left deepsea jobwise or are you minted and retiring early!! Great to see you on SN.


----------



## stevie burgess

Aye Graham...ha ha..i think i have a photo of him somewhere dressed up in stockings and suspenders and face all done up...not sure wether i dumped it in disgust or not!! Fun times eh...the antics we got up to...ha ha.
If your interested i will give you my e-mail address through PM.


----------



## graymay

Who, Spike or Hayhoe?(Jester) No bother Stevie, I will send my e-mail and i'll tell you an unprintable story about ***** and his wife


----------



## stevie burgess

graymay said:


> Who, Spike or Hayhoe?(Jester) No bother Stevie, I will send my e-mail and i'll tell you an unprintable story about ***** and his wife


Sorry i meant to say Hayhoe...as if you didn't know[=P] ...do remember something about Spike with the pipe thing ha ha(Smoke)


----------



## graymay

I also remember that Spike's pipe was placed somewhere, ehe, where shall I say.......personal by one of the boys! He must have really upset him to do that!
I actually liked Spike and he was good with us younger boys, he gave us a 'job and knock' in Melbourne, then the Chief engineer wanted the scavengers done, Spike stuck to his word and refused. Mind you the scavengers were even more painful the next day after a night in Melbourne!
Melbourne was never my favourite port on 'The Coast' don't really know why but I never really took to it. I remember an ex OCL AB that joined the Aussie RN, he came down to visit the ship (Encounter I think) with all his Aussie mates, anyway I 'got friendly' with one of his Mates' girlfriends and he came down to my cabin trying to break the door down. I went through the crash panel into the next cabin and hid....pretty brave ehe? I left the girl to explain 
Did you read the previous posts about Betty? Seems she had a stroke.
Another name I remember is Dawn, she married John Phillips, he was a quiet guy, siad very little if I remember right.

Graham


----------



## stevie burgess

Aye Spike was a decent enough bosun..did me no harm. Had my fair share of scavengers too...remember being that hungover on the RES once that i threw up in the scavenge space so had to shovel that lot out too..ha ha!
Yeah mate you were lucky that there were crash panels through the wardrobes on the Baby Bays to the adjoining cabin...lifesaver!!
Aye i did hear about Betty having a stroke...read it in the posts also heard it from Chris Mullaney....poor lass eh! We always kept in touch with Christmas cards over the years but the last three years anyway not been in contact so wondered why...now we know.


----------



## frankie boy

hello guys. shane kujawiak here. me and my brothers russ an andy sailed on the bays for a good few years, miss most of the lads and of course the bars . yes we will be at the reunion .


----------



## DAVE F

I have tried ringing Betty`s phone number and also Lysaa her daughter but so far no answer


----------



## graymay

navycut said:


> I have tried ringing Betty`s phone number and also Lysaa her daughter but so far no answer


Dave, I'm not surprised, they probably think your'e in Melbourne and they want to avoid you(Jester) 
They always answer for the rest of us!

Graham


----------



## DAVE F

graymay said:


> Dave, I'm not surprised, they probably think your'e in Melbourne and they want to avoid you(Jester)
> They always answer for the rest of us!
> 
> Graham


I I phoned using Skype, Betty use to always answer and Lysaa the same but since losing contact about three years ago notihng I tried in the past but the same. I wonder if Betty is still with us


----------



## DAVE F

graymay said:


> Dave, I'm not surprised, they probably think your'e in Melbourne and they want to avoid you(Jester)
> They always answer for the rest of us!
> 
> Graham


 Graham
When did you speak to them last ? 

Dave


----------



## Squash

Good God....Paul Armstrong, what a name from the past. 
Hows it going little buddy
Simon Shepherd


----------



## Squash

Hi Dave,
no not heard from Betty in a couple of years. I asked Hilary and she said same, sad to say l think she must have passed on.
Simon


----------



## Squash

Hi Steve,
nice to hear from you. No i have never lived or intend to live in Spain. Candy and Trish live out there as does Annie and Peter Wheatley.
I am living in South Oxfordshire and work at Harris Manchester college, part of Oxford University. 
Simon


----------



## DAVE F

Squash said:


> Hi Dave,
> no not heard from Betty in a couple of years. I asked Hilary and she said same, sad to say l think she must have passed on.
> Simon


Hi There Simon
Yes I am thinking the same regards Betty, I have tried to contact Lyssa her daughter but have had no luck. You would have thought she would have let us know if anything happened I used to chat with her on Skype so she knows how to contact me.
Regards Dave


----------



## Mayday

Hello,
I recognise most of your names and probably sailed with most of you as well.
Nice to see you all well.

Regards, John McKay.


----------



## DAVE F

Mayday said:


> Hello,
> I recognise most of your names and probably sailed with most of you as well.
> Nice to see you all well.
> 
> Regards, John McKay.


Hi There John
Seem to remember your name and sailing with you, hows things well I hope
Cheers Dave Foley


----------



## stevie burgess

Squash said:


> Hi Steve,
> nice to hear from you. No i have never lived or intend to live in Spain. Candy and Trish live out there as does Annie and Peter Wheatley.
> I am living in South Oxfordshire and work at Harris Manchester college, part of Oxford University.
> Simon


Hi Simon, Well i must have picked up that info wrongly from somewhere but never mind. I'm still at sea on the ferries up my way but can't say i really enjoy going to sea anymore. So what are you doing at the college workwise?
Steve.(Pint)


----------



## Ian Hodson

*Munster*

Hi Navycut, Ian Hodson here, commonly known as Munster in those days.Joined the Res in '78 and stayed with OCL till '85. Sailed on most of them. Best years of my life and have never experienced a social scene as wild,chaotic and fun as we had on those vessels. Not the same anymore i believe. Sailed with many great guys......and many names on this site are coming back to me, Graham smith....****** hyams, wally finkle (now Deceased) graham King, Spike the Bosun, Charlie Mc Kenzie, Maf Jackson (Deceased), Candy and many many more. What a great site and found it by accident.


----------



## DAVE F

Ian Hodson said:


> Hi Navycut, Ian Hodson here, commonly known as Munster in those days.Joined the Res in '78 and stayed with OCL till '85. Sailed on most of them. Best years of my life and have never experienced a social scene as wild,chaotic and fun as we had on those vessels. Not the same anymore i believe. Sailed with many great guys......and many names on this site are coming back to me, Graham smith....****** hyams, wally finkle (now Deceased) graham King, Spike the Bosun, Charlie Mc Kenzie, Maf Jackson (Deceased), Candy and many many more. What a great site and found it by accident.


Hi Ian
Not sure if I sailed with you or not. So Maf is no longer with us, I remember the time when Chris Judge got hold of a blank sheet of company letterhead paper and typed up a make beleive letter to Maf, It went basically that the company were making redundancies and he was one of the chosen few,the letter started Dear Maf and him being a company man his eyes lit up [as if they would call him Maf] as he read on his eyes dropped (A) 

Yes good times I joined about 74 and left for good in 86, having left and come back a few times in between,you would look forward to seeing the new joining list to see who you were sailing with next trip, not many jobs you can say that about.

Cheers Dave Foley


----------



## Ian Hodson

waddy24 said:


> Hi yeh i remember Kevin" Barnyard" sailed with him on Panoceon tankers after he left ocl, and Ian Hodson was'nt he a Brmmy.
> Charly Mac what a star remember him coming down off the bridge covererd in coffee cos he had dumped it over the side as an excuse to come down for a glass of "milk"


Hi Waddy.....Ian Hodson here.Yes i was a Brummie and still am!!!! how are you matey? What a great site this is! lets hope we can get afew more guys involved. Do you remember Kieren Mc Caffrey, Geoff Saunders.....so many more to remember!!!! take Care


----------



## DAVE F

Ian Hodson said:


> Hi Waddy.....Ian Hodson here.Yes i was a Brummie and still am!!!! how are you matey? What a great site this is! lets hope we can get afew more guys involved. Do you remember Kieren Mc Caffrey, Geoff Saunders.....so many more to remember!!!! take Care


Hi Ian
I have posted quite a few pics in my gallery,maybe some faces you know there
Cheers Dave


----------



## Mayday

Dave,
Yes the name rings a bell. How are you.
Great times on the bay boats.

John McKay


----------



## Mayday

navycut said:


> Hi Ian
> Not sure if I sailed with you or not. So Maf is no longer with us, I remember the time when Chris Judge got hold of a blank sheet of company letterhead paper and typed up a make beleive letter to Maf, It went basically that the company were making redundancies and he was one of the chosen few,the letter started Dear Maf and him being a company man his eyes lit up [as if they would call him Maf] as he read on his eyes dropped (A)
> 
> Yes good times I joined about 74 and left for good in 86, having left and come back a few times in between,you would look forward to seeing the new joining list to see who you were sailing with next trip, not many jobs you can say that about.
> 
> Cheers Dave Foley


I remember the time that someone got hold of a blank received telegram slip, the yellow ones, and typed a Vernon's pools results with Maf's pools numbers on it. Of course I had nothing whatsoever to do with that being the RO.

John.


----------



## mairangi bay

Greymay post august 2007. The AB who joined the aussie RN was Phil Welland who joined CFL from blue funnel were he sailed as a deck cadet


----------



## northernmist

CraigH said:


> Sailed on most of them myself from 83 onwards as a steward, still got some good friends from them days. Names that come to mind are Bob Priestly (cook), Bob Spiers (Cook), Sid Tranter, Julian Shears (Lofty) Gary Maher (sadly recently passed age 43) The Queens: Candy and Tulip and quite a few more who didn't quite know it. Loads more people who have all left a mark on my life. Good days on the coast. Chicks, the Portsider, Lion Bar. Fantastic.
> 
> Craig hardman


Hi craig,
this is Paul Phillips (geordie) AB OCL from 1977 to 1984. just read yr message and the names brought back good memories also. I remember them well.
pity them days cant come back. best years of my life at sea. still at sea now, am with Hanson aggregate dredgers.


----------



## northernmist

stevie burgess said:


> Aye Spike was a decent enough bosun..did me no harm. Had my fair share of scavengers too...remember being that hungover on the RES once that i threw up in the scavenge space so had to shovel that lot out too..ha ha!
> Yeah mate you were lucky that there were crash panels through the wardrobes on the Baby Bays to the adjoining cabin...lifesaver!!
> Aye i did hear about Betty having a stroke...read it in the posts also heard it from Chris Mullaney....poor lass eh! We always kept in touch with Christmas cards over the years but the last three years anyway not been in contact so wondered why...now we know.


Hello Steve
this is Paul Phillips (geordie) AB OCL from 1977 to 1984. just read yr message and Im sure I sailed with you, your name sure rings a bell! I cant recall most of the names but am sure i would remember the faces. god them days were good. I remember them well.
pity them days cant come back. best years of my life at sea. still at sea now, am with Hanson aggregate dredgers.
if my name rings a bell let me know.
cheers Paul Phillips AB


----------



## DAVE F

Mayday said:


> I remember the time that someone got hold of a blank received telegram slip, the yellow ones, and typed a Vernon's pools results with Maf's pools numbers on it. Of course I had nothing whatsoever to do with that being the RO.
> 
> John.


LOL Poor old Maf but he was an easy target to catch out, Did you ever sail with Peter Woods [Lakry]2nd mate then mate now that was a Character. also two great captains Jim Thompson and Brian Chipperfield. Another name that springs to mind was Robbie Webb [fridge]

Cheers Dave


----------



## stevie burgess

Hi Paul,Thanks for your post but am sorry i'm scratching my head trying to think who you are,i probably have sailed with you at some point. It's a job trying to remember everyone on from all these years ago but maybe if you can remember what ship and dates i could maybe compare with you. The name isn't completely strange!!


----------



## northernmist

Hello Steve,
Paul here again. Thanks for your thread. Am sure I sailed with you but maybe I’m wrong, suppose if I had a crew list I could find out. I was there 1977 to 1984 ish. 1st trip at sea so was a deck boy on board ‘Moreton Bay’ 16.08.1977 to 25.11.77 R. Ryan was Master. Then Discovery Bay 19.12.77 to 13.03.78 Mr Chipperfield was Master. Then Botany Bay 14.06.78 to 12.10.78 H Gibbons was Master. Then Discovery Bay 07.12.78 to 13.03.79 then Remuera Bay 02.05.79 to 09.07.79 Captains name is just scribble! Then Mairangi Bay 04.09.79 to 29.11.79 R Wood was Master. Then Flinders Bay 03.06.80 to 04.09.80 Welsh was Master. Then Resolution Bay 04.11.80 to 06.04.81 welsh was Master, that trip we were in Sydney for 6 weeks with seaman’s strike, bonus! Then Resolution Bay again 30.06.81 to 15.09.81 after that trip I was going in between Stephenson Clarke shipping and OCL. One name that sticks out is good old Charlie McKenzie AB what a top man he was! I can remember taking him to lift on Res Bay bout 9pm, Charlie was **** faced on Whiskey and milk in same glass, most times it used to curdle! Put him in lift and one of the lads was there to put him in his bunk, good old days…..
Ps have you any crew lists between those dates above Steve?
From Paul


----------



## stevie burgess

northernmist said:


> Hello Steve,
> Paul here again. Thanks for your thread. Am sure I sailed with you but maybe I’m wrong, suppose if I had a crew list I could find out. I was there 1977 to 1984 ish. 1st trip at sea so was a deck boy on board ‘Moreton Bay’ 16.08.1977 to 25.11.77 R. Ryan was Master. Then Discovery Bay 19.12.77 to 13.03.78 Mr Chipperfield was Master. Then Botany Bay 14.06.78 to 12.10.78 H Gibbons was Master. Then Discovery Bay 07.12.78 to 13.03.79 then Remuera Bay 02.05.79 to 09.07.79 Captains name is just scribble! Then Mairangi Bay 04.09.79 to 29.11.79 R Wood was Master. Then Flinders Bay 03.06.80 to 04.09.80 Welsh was Master. Then Resolution Bay 04.11.80 to 06.04.81 welsh was Master, that trip we were in Sydney for 6 weeks with seaman’s strike, bonus! Then Resolution Bay again 30.06.81 to 15.09.81 after that trip I was going in between Stephenson Clarke shipping and OCL. One name that sticks out is good old Charlie McKenzie AB what a top man he was! I can remember taking him to lift on Res Bay bout 9pm, Charlie was **** faced on Whiskey and milk in same glass, most times it used to curdle! Put him in lift and one of the lads was there to put him in his bunk, good old days…..
> Ps have you any crew lists between those dates above Steve?
> From Paul


Hi Paul, Thanks for your reply.Well it's been 32 years since i first sailed with you on "Moreton Bay"...just checked my old discharge book and it was my first trip in the Company then i sailed with you again on "Remuera Bay" May-July '79....think that might have been a trip to Kiwi only and Panama Canal both ways but i might be wrong. I think i have a picture of you now...weren't you a wee light ginger haired lad or maybe i'm wrong!! The only crew list i have is dated 29.04.85 which Karel Bailey posted on the site a wee while ago which was really great to look at after all these years...wish i had kept some of them myself now. So are you still at sea or become a landlubber....am still at sea myself on the ferries. Anyway Paul it's good to hear from you.
Steve.(Pint)


----------



## Les Bibby

hi Ian
Glad that you are with us. Pity you were missing from the reunion, but maybe next year. It will be great seeing you after all these years.


----------



## leejackman

was on the Moreton Bay about 74 I think, 1st and last box boat I went on, a week in the engine room, a week on deck and a week on the bridge. BORING ...3 month trip, did get up to a few shoreside antics though, the crew were good...


----------



## bigbob71

[=P] hello lads. just reading some of the messages and remembering some of the names. fond memories of those bay boats. first trip was osaka bay in feb 88. what an eye opener at 16!!!! stayed till 92 then got some work off paul wells when he started his own agency, didnt last long haha. still at sea now but alots changed and it will never be the same sadly. frankie kearns was the blocker on me first trip. some names you all may remember....bob young, alan flynn,ritchi pratt,danny hatchard,mick pritchard,tommy youp,brian youp,robbie youp(thats me!),george the cook and harry pennington the cook cant remember georges second name,phil lane,trish,tony christian,gary fenlon, tosh from hull,steve foley. loads more but ill have to think? good to be here anyway hope to see some old friends and faces. oh also big billy graham!


----------



## bigbob71

les bibby? was you the cook?from liverpool?if its you i sailed with you.


----------



## leejackman

RE. moreton bay about 74, just reading bigbob71's post and got me thinking that I can't remember many names but I do have photos of the crew, so I will post those later..


----------



## SonWon

Tiny - Nathanial Richard Artingstall by any chance?


----------



## Tiny

Indeed it is, who would I have the pleasure of speaking to?
There is a bay boat page on facebook which we're all members of and are having a reunion on august 6 and 7. Come and join us.


----------



## SonWon

Tiny, how you doing, it's Steve, used to go up to a little bar in Gotanda and get legless with the rip raps when Bluies had the 5 far east bays. You still got that Iron Maiden T Shirt?


----------



## Tiny

Are you the blonde haired motorman from down south, did we frequent the butterfly bar then over to the norwegian for a burger, forgive me if i'm wrong it was a long time ago. Come join us on facebook


----------



## SonWon

No From Manchester, stayed with Bluies when P&O took the 5 boats over.
Not on Facebook, where is the re-union?
Possibly working, work for chinese company tracking containers from Felixstowe to continent


----------



## alan.edgar

my names alan edgar sailed on all the baby bays some twice including the rem from 73 to 78/79 remember all the names ive read so far and who could forget egg on legs trying to look at some photos mentioned but as im new to all this cant seem to, anyone help


----------



## stevie burgess

Hi Alan,Glad you have managed to join us on SN as i would like to get in contact with your brother Ray,i sailed with him a good few times.Ask him to join us on SN will you it would be great to hear from him again. What photo's are you looking for? have you tried looking in the gallery section!


----------



## alan.edgar

i have just spoken to ray he was glad to hear from you, called you a beast, says he is gonna join up in the next few days. the photo,s im looking for is of any of the lads, looked in the gallery section but can only find pictures of ships.


----------



## stevie burgess

Yeah they called me THE BEAST in them days indeed...just a wee tame one nowadays,hope he doesn't take too long to sign up to SN as i'm back to work on Thur morning for a fortnight. I had a look in the gallery in the members faces section...there is some photos from a while ago but i would say your best bet is to join Facebook and click on to groups section (bayboats) and you will see loads of photo's of the lads from days gone by,it was set up by Lofty Shears....great site! Hope to hear from Ray soon.

Regards 

Steve


----------



## mairangi bay

Ray Edgar at last thats a name I remember


----------



## stevie burgess

Made contact with Ray at last...what a great site,all thanks through SN. Who may i ask is Mairangi Bay?


----------



## alan.edgar

ive no idea, after my time, glad ray got in touch i know by speaking to him you were good friends ,made up he has joined, says a lot for this site,i know your away today {thurs} and i did have a look on facebook and seen some blasts from the past, all good lads, i will try and put my photo ,s up soon as ,got some better ones {1970s }


----------



## RAY EDGAR

alan.edgar said:


> ive no idea, after my time, glad ray got in touch i know by speaking to him you were good friends ,made up he has joined, says a lot for this site,i know your away today {thurs} and i did have a look on facebook and seen some blasts from the past, all good lads, i will try and put my photo ,s up soon as ,got some better ones {1970s }


Hi al,
I have been in touch with the wee beastie been great hearing from after all these years some of the things we used to get up to you would never believe or there again you just might must have a look in the loft I probibly have loads of photo's up there stored away'
see you soon Ray


----------



## RAY EDGAR

mairangi bay said:


> Ray Edgar at last thats a name I remember


Hi,
Who go's by the name of Mairangi Bay,
Regards Ray


----------



## Tiny

SonWon said:


> No From Manchester, stayed with Bluies when P&O took the 5 boats over.
> Not on Facebook, where is the re-union?
> Possibly working, work for chinese company tracking containers from Felixstowe to continent


Sorry for not getting back sooner, reunion starts tonight for 2 nights in Liverpool, main event SAt at 8pm in the Liverpool on James St used to be called the Mona. 07865494440


----------



## stevie burgess

RAY EDGAR said:


> Hi al,
> I have been in touch with the wee beastie been great hearing from after all these years some of the things we used to get up to you would never believe or there again you just might must have a look in the loft I probibly have loads of photo's up there stored away'
> see you soon Ray


Hi Ray,I know it's been 11 years now but i don't seem to see yourself or Alan on the Bay Boat site and it would be great if you could join...would like to hear from you. PM me on messenger if you see this.
regards
Stevie Burgess


----------

